
Flying-V - wim
https://www.tudelft.nl/en/ae/flying-v/
======
tda
This has been posted before, but the new thing is that the scale model has
made a maiden flight:
[https://www.youtube.com/embed/XHFcLfSfJWQ](https://www.youtube.com/embed/XHFcLfSfJWQ)

If you are wondering why the video didn't include the landing, the press
release states it was a bit ruff. Probably means that it all but fully
crashed.

------
dimator
Also, wouldn't sitting in the back row of this feel like a roller coaster
during turns?

------
fluffything
Why does the video have turbine noises? AFAICT the model uses electric fans,
and not RC model turbines.

------
voldacar
I don't even want to imagine the spin/stall characteristics of that thing

